# Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Sky mit Atlantic Thrones HD



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Sky mit Atlantic Thrones HD*

						Direkt vor der Erstausstrahlung der achten Staffel von Game of Thrones zeigt Sky noch einmal die vorherigen Staffeln. Dazu wurde der hauseigene Sender Sky Atlantic HD kurzerhand in Sky Atlantic Thrones HD umbenannt. Heute Nacht wird die sechste Staffel gezeigt, morgen die siebte Staffel. Direkt im Anschluss folgt dann die lang erwartete, erste Folge der achten Staffel Game of Thrones.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Sky mit Atlantic Thrones HD*


----------



## T'PAU (14. April 2019)

Die letzte Folge von S7 muss ich mir unbedingt vorher nochmal anschauen!
Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Drachen-Schnucki Daenerys nicht überleben wird. Wird wohl vom Zombie-Drachen gegrillt (gegen dessen blaues Feuer sie nicht immun ist).


----------

